# Help the people of Hatteras



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Im hoping Tommy does not mind ,Your vote is needed The Bonner Bridge is closed. help us in our fight to reopen the bridge safely and to start construction of a new bridge thanks for your help http://www.change.org/petitions/sout...share_petition


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I don't mind. Already signed myself.

Tommy


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks Tommy I knew you would Please try to get others to sign we need the support.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

signed and put it on my facebook page (3 of my liberal old friends, who support any tree hugger cause were shocked at this and also signed the petition). Don't hesitate to try to get people to look beyond the propoganda.
charlie


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

couldnt find the page you were looking for? Wrong URL?


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Link didn't work for me..


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.change.org/petitions/sou...-center-stop-your-assault-on-cape-hatteras-nc <----working


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Done.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PROUDLY SIGNED . . . A new, safe replacement bridge is not a "option" . . . It's a NECESSITY !!!


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

well said Dave


----------



## Sharkbait25 (Apr 29, 2013)

signed...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> PROUDLY SIGNED . . . A new, safe replacement bridge is not a "option" . . . It's a NECESSITY !!!


We need to KEEP THIS GOING ! ! !


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*Good luck and I hope everything works out for everyone.*


----------

